# Can Bolt accept IR signal from IR Extender/Repeater?



## Kimo (Aug 3, 2002)

I know that the stock Bolt remote throws both RF and IR signals, but I want to use the same Universal remote that was used with our TiVo HD box. 
That remote will only throw IR and was used with the HD on a shelf with a direct line of sight.
The Bolt worked just fine with the old universal remote when it was on the same shelf and in the line of sight, but we've now placed the Bolt where it is no longer in that line - and therefore have need of a repeater to use the old Universal remote with it.
I've tried two different IR Extender/Repeaters and neither seems to work. I get the momentary flashes that indicate the signal is indeed being blasted to the box, but the Bolt does not respond. It does respond if I point the remote directly at the face, so the issue seems to be in the transmission through the repeater. One of these repeaters previously worked with the HD, so i know it is not the repeater.
I've tried to place the emitters in every conceivable place on the face of the Bolt, but nothing works.
From searching, it appears that others have had success with the Bolt and IR repeaters, but I'm kinda stumped here as there are no details on brand and setup.
Any ideas, or advice as to which brand of repeaters have worked with Bolt, or where exactly to place the emitter on the Bolt's face? 
Thanks


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

My Mitsubishi TV was designed to control all AV devices via IR extenders, and it did work just fine with my Bolt. But I rarely used that feature with the TiVo simply because the internal learning capabilities of the TV did not have enough "buttons" available to duplicate the TiVo remotes. I have since replaced that TV, so now I do not use any IR extenders at all.

I had several types of extender cables because of the many different AV boxes I had connected to the system. The one I used with the Bolt was the flat kind with the LED on the end that pointed down/up at an angle (those are designed to just sit on top of a box and hang over the front edge without having to stick in place) - I just layed that cable end upside down below the center-right side of the Bolt, with the LED head maybe 1/4" in front of the box face.

Since my IR extender was driven by the TV itself, and since I had zero problems getting the Bolt to respond to it, that suggests to me that your issue is with whatever device you have that is receiving the signal from your remote.

I also want to note here that my Bolts are EXTREMELY sensitive to ANY available IR signals, bouncing from anywhere in the room. When I first got my Bolt, I wanted to use it in the same room with my old THD box, but I found it was virtually IMPOSSIBLE to block the Bolt from responding to the old IR remote (this was before I found that I could change the remote address in the Bolt just like you do with any older TiVo). While I was testing this, I found that nothing worked to block the signal from being received by the Bolt except for a totally enclosed box covering ALL sides and top - this compared to blocking the IR signal to an old THD is quite simple using nothing but a piece of paper in front of the sensor! So that supports the idea that placement of the extender cable emitter is not sensitive at all with the Bolt


----------



## Kimo (Aug 3, 2002)

V7Goose said:


> My Mitsubishi TV was designed to control all AV devices via IR extenders, and it did work just fine with my Bolt. But I rarely used that feature with the TiVo simply because the internal learning capabilities of the TV did not have enough "buttons" available to duplicate the TiVo remotes. I have since replaced that TV, so now I do not use any IR extenders at all.
> 
> I had several types of extender cables because of the many different AV boxes I had connected to the system. The one I used with the Bolt was the flat kind with the LED on the end that pointed down/up at an angle (those are designed to just sit on top of a box and hang over the front edge without having to stick in place) - I just layed that cable end upside down below the center-right side of the Bolt, with the LED head maybe 1/4" in front of the box face.
> 
> Since my IR extender was driven by the TV itself, and since I had zero problems getting the Bolt to respond to it, that suggests to me that your issue is with whatever device you have that is receiving the signal from your remote.


Thanks for the validation that it CAN work. I also have various styles of emitters (incl. that angled bar) and will try again. If that doesn't work, I'll try a different device on the assumption i got a faulty one. It must be either the device or my emitter placement.
Thanks again


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Kimo said:


> It must be either the device or my emitter placement.


I'm betting it ain't the emitter placement - see the last note I added to my above response after you quoted it.

The only other variable might be the color of your Bolt - mine ware the disgustingly ugly white things - maybe if you have a black one, it blocks more of the signal?


----------



## Kimo (Aug 3, 2002)

V7Goose said:


> I'm betting it ain't the emitter placement - see the last note I added to my above response after you quoted it.
> 
> The only other variable might be the color of your Bolt - mine ware the disgustingly ugly white things - maybe if you have a black one, it blocks more of the signal?


Gotcha re. the emitter placement.
FYI, Disgustingly Ugly White is actually the catalyst for the need for a repeater. No way this thing is ever going to be in anybody's line of sight!


----------



## genebopp (Dec 12, 2008)

i have 2 that have worked with IR repeaters since I got them. The IR receiver goes on the little tivo guy on the front of the unit. My units are white.....


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Kimo said:


> Gotcha re. the emitter placement.
> FYI, Disgustingly Ugly White is actually the catalyst for the need for a repeater. No way this thing is ever going to be in anybody's line of sight!


Eyes of the beholder, etc, I find the white Bolt a bold and attractive change to the black box, mine sits in the shelf in the open instead of buried in the rack.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

genebopp said:


> The IR receiver goes on the little tivo guy on the front of the unit.


Ah, that makes sense - I wasn't really thinking about it when I had the box open, but I did notice the light pipe behind the emblem and briefly wondered about it, since I had never seen any light there - now it is obvious (as most things are once they are explained!).

And that inch-long clear light pipe also probably explains why that box picks up so much reflected IR signals though that ugly translucent white case


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> Eyes of the beholder, etc, I find the white Bolt a bold and attractive change to the black box, mine sits in the shelf in the open instead of buried in the rack.


I agree wholeheartedly. I didn't want this color and wasn't sure about this shape. And now I actually like it as a breath of fresh air, amidst all the black, rectangular audio and video components. (I almost wish that I also had a black one, as contrasting "bookends.")

And a hidden benefit: it doesn't show dust as readily. :up:

The only thing that hasn't won me over (yet): the fuzzy activity lights on the case (as well as the absence of a multiple-recordings indicator), as distinct from the crisp, Cortana-like indicators on the Roamio.


----------



## Kimo (Aug 3, 2002)

genebopp said:


> i have 2 that have worked with IR repeaters since I got them. The IR receiver goes on the little tivo guy on the front of the unit. My units are white.....


Thanks for the info. What brand/type of repeaters do you use?

Here's what I've found . . . (perhaps of use to those who may see this thread later)

Amazon's "#1 Best Seller" BAFX Products IR Repeater" absolutely does not work with the particular Bolt box that I am working with (I did not try it on either of the other three Bolts in the house). I tried two separate BAFX repeaters, swapping out various combinations of receivers and emitters to troubleshoot, and neither of the main black box units worked, so they are going back to Amazon.
Amazon.com: BAFX Products IR Repeater - Remote control extender Kit: Electronics

On the other hand, Amazon's very similar looking and $5 cheaper DuaFire Infrared (IR) Remote Control Repeater ($23) does indeed work. Why? I have no idea - but it works, and I'm happy enough.
Amazon.com: DuaFire Infrared (IR) Remote Control Repeater Remote Control Extender Kit (Black): Home Audio & Theater

I have also found that two otherwise identical universal remotes - the cheap but good WR7 (now discontinued) - throw out very different strength IR signals. Even with fresh batteries, one will trigger the DuaFire repeater from across the room, while the other must be within about 6-8 feet. Go figure.
Amazon.com: URC WR7 Universal Remote Control for up to 7 A/V Components with 4 Favorite Channel Buttons: Electronics


----------



## genebopp (Dec 12, 2008)

I am not home. But I think this is the one I have.

Amazon.com: TNP IR Repeater Extender Infrared Remote Control Hidden System Kit - Infrared IR Emitter Blaster Distribution Extension & Receiver Cable for Cable Box Home Theater AV Component Equipment HDTV: Electronics


----------

